
Ask HN: How to learn Cybersecurity? - Zaheer
What sites&#x2F;resources&#x2F;advice would you give someone who&#x27;s interested in learning about cybersecurity. Every other day there&#x27;s a new breach announced and there&#x27;s an increasing demand for security engineers
======
dylangs1030
You need to roughly know desktop security (especially memory corruption, C/C++
insecurities), web application security, mobile application and networking
security. Those are (again, roughly) the domains.

If you want cybersecurity with web application testing (with overlap to mobile
application testing), begin with The Web Application Hacker's Handbook. Best
single treatise on the subject.

You should look through this entire thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/wiki/start](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/wiki/start)

I also highly recommend the OSCP (Penetration Testing with Kali Linux) course
and Cody Brocious' (daeken's) course called Breaker101, at breaker101.com.

Good luck.

------
wglb
dylangs1030 comment is a good start.

For a little more complete reference I point folks to 'tptacek's list at
[http://amzn.to/cthr46](http://amzn.to/cthr46)

------
sarciszewski
For web applications:

[https://www.hackthissite.org](https://www.hackthissite.org)

[http://www.enigmagroup.org/](http://www.enigmagroup.org/)

For offensive computer security:

[http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~redwood/OffensiveComputerSecurity/lec...](http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~redwood/OffensiveComputerSecurity/lectures.html)

------
crazypyro
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsecstudents/comments/2k03lk/befo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsecstudents/comments/2k03lk/before_starting_in_netsec_what_all_should_i_know/cllwsfy)

This is a very nice reddit comment that explains some of the various
foundational, necessary knowledge and where to learn more about them.

------
RainManDetroit
How about, if I can add to the question without changing it, ideas/paths to
marketable skills and/or certs? What would a potential employer look for as
essential foundations (before any obvious specialty offshoots)?

